# Missing U.S. yacht "Nina"



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Nothing found in air searches

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-23110736


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day binnacle.sm.today.01:27.re:missing yacht "nina" just read your link.they still have not spoted survivor"s.hope they do and quick.keep us informed of any news.thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

We should never give up hope too readily. In these waters at least two craft have gone missing in the past with survivors to be discovered some time later on Middleton reef where emergency supplies and shelter exist courtesy of 'Runic' plus a wrecked Japanese trawler that is kept provisioned by passing crews.
The Welsh ferrous cement Yacht 'Sochpan Foch' (?) (Little Saucepan) left Auckland in the 70's and the great navigator turned left at East Cape to find Australia.They ended up on Middleton to be rescued some time later. 
Then there was a singled handed yachtsman competing is the New Plymouth to Moloolaba race who did likewise and was found later very skinny but well. 

Unfortunately we have a list of others that were not so lucky

Bob


----------

